# Styrofoam



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

HI there. There is a house being built next door to me, and there is a very big garbage bin. I found a few things. I found some small scraps of that pink styrofoam. I haven't used it before, and am wondering what I can do with it. It would be for at home. I also found some 7 or 8 foot long pieces of thin crown molding. Any ideas for that? I also found a few boxes of laminate flooring. Ya there are 3 boxes full of new laminate flooring. I have no cluse what I could do with it. Any ideas?

Thanks,

Dustyn


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, there's much stuff that can be done with pink foam. First and foremost thing that comes to mind are tombstones.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Man, why can't I make a score like this. I even drive around contstruction sights looking.
That is one of might top 3 favorite materials to work with. Check the how to's, there is a ton of things that you can use it for.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

most of the stuff I used for my MM is from the guy down the street when he renovated a house. .. Bill kept bringing stuff home and I kept hording it from him LOL.


----------

